# 2011 r15



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm about to pull the trigger on a 2011 R15, but I'm confused about the bottom bracket. In all the spec sheets I found, it shows the bike came with a SRAM Red crankset. So, I can safely assume the bike uses a BB30 bottom bracket, and not the Shimano type BB86.

If so, I can save a ton of money swapping parts over from my BH G5!!


----------



## soonerrebel (May 25, 2006)

The 2011 Scott R15 frame used a integrated press fit bottom bracket, commonly referred to as a BB86. The SRAM RED crankset used was a 24mm spindle crankset and was NOT a BB30 crankset. 

Im also looking at purchasing the same frame and just researched this a couple of days ago.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

soonerrebel said:


> The 2011 Scott R15 frame used a integrated press fit bottom bracket, commonly referred to as a BB86. The SRAM RED crankset used was a 24mm spindle crankset and was NOT a BB30 crankset.
> 
> Im also looking at purchasing the same frame and just researched this a couple of days ago.


So what are you gonna use for cranks? All my other components are SRAM RED, and I don't wanna use Shimano cranks. I'll have to see if my power meter is compatible with that frame.

Thanks for the advice, and good luck!!


----------



## soonerrebel (May 25, 2006)

The frame Im looking at has a Pressfit SRAM GXP (BB86) bottom bracket already installed.
The GXP standard is not a true 24mm spindle system. One end of the spindle is 24mm then tapers to 22mm at the other end. The crankset used was a SRAM RED GXP crankset. I plan to remove the Pressfit GXP BB and replace it with a true 24mm Pressfit BB. The crank I will use is a ROTOR 3D crankset. 

I assume you have a SRAM BB30 crankset? If you wanted to stay with a SRAM crankset you could use a SRAM RED GXP crankset and SRAM GXP BB.


----------

